# Bedtime Horror Story



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

You had better believe it! That's why I use two of these from Micro Jig.










GRR-Ripper® System, a Revolutionary woodworking tool with endless expandability.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

be afraid.. very afraid…. 
Gulp.. shiverin in my boots.

Don, that looks really safe. I think… ..


----------

